# Positive Photo Paper Project



## Galaxy Photo (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello, colleagues! We are looking for pinhole and large format volunteers to test our new positive reversal photo paper.

We are Galaxy, a group of enthusiasts working on an ambitious photography project. If you are as passionate about classic photography as we are, we believe you might be interested in it. The idea of this project is to produce a new positive reversal photo paper. Our intention is not merely to bring back the photo paper that has been gone out of the market, but to make an even better one, with higher sensitivity, better dynamic range and easier development process that would be performed with the room temperature of solutions. 

Please, do not hesitate to contact us for more details.Galaxy photo paper


----------



## limr (Jun 18, 2015)

Awww, and your team includes a cat named Peanut Butter! Sounds like a winner to me.

I've been a fan of the Harman Direct Positive, and though it seems to be coming back, I'd welcome other options for a direct positive paper.

You'll be on Kickstarter soon, then?


----------



## Galaxy Photo (Jun 20, 2015)

limr said:


> Awww, and your team includes a cat named Peanut Butter! Sounds like a winner to me.
> 
> I've been a fan of the Harman Direct Positive, and though it seems to be coming back, I'd welcome other options for a direct positive paper.
> 
> You'll be on Kickstarter soon, then?




Hi, thank you so much for your response!  Yes, we are going to launch the project in the near future!


----------

